# New Kahr P380 Owner



## ErnestM

Picked this up at the Gun Show yesterday. Will be replacing my venerable PPK for summertime concealed duty...










Will be relying on the wisdom contained in this forum if I have any questions...

ErnestM


----------



## Steve S

Looks great. I almost purchased one but ended up with a Ruger LCP instead. My decision was all about price. Good luck with your new Kahr.


----------



## cougartex

Congratulations. Safe shooting.


----------



## Zertek

Congrats on a GREAT LOOKIN gun..........


----------



## tomwalshco

You'll love it. If this is your 1st Kahr, I guarantee it won't be your last. Next up, PM9.


----------



## Handgun World

I've owned a Kahr P380 since Feb 09, shortly after they started shipping. I can honestly say, it's the best .380 on the market. I've shot every .380 out there except the SIG P238 and the Taurus .380. I sold my Kel Tec and havne't looked back. What a soft shooter. 1700 rounds and counting, only ammo it doensn't like is Fiochhi, everyting else is great. I put a Hogue grip sleeve on it becausei it's actually too small for my hands.

Great little gun.


----------



## flip

I picked up a Kahr P380 this week also. I think it might put my Keltecs in the safe.


----------



## recoilguy

Enjoy the new gun.....she is a real beaut andd a smooth shooter. This is a great little .380

RCG


----------



## Steve S

Any update on your P380 issues?
I saw one yesterday at the range, they just got it in. I own a Ruger LCP.
The P380 felt really good in my hand. The trigger pull is much better than my LCP. Very smooth and short 
travel. However the price was over $600. I think I paid $275 for my LCP. 
Anyway, let us know what happened to yours.


----------



## Glenn-SC

Steve S said:


> Any update on your P380 issues?


Issues?
What issues?


----------



## Steve S

Sorry, I meant to post in that other thread where the guy was having problems with his P380.


----------



## Fatmansurfing

*How does your shoot !*

mine shoots conssitently - just a littl consistently low as muh as 6'-8". Just google Kahr P380 shooting low and you'll be suprised how many threads you'll pull up with same issue. I have proven that it is mostly me shooting such a small gun with the long trigger pull.

The best remedy for me (I am right handed) was suggested somewhere to apply left thumb to sthe side of the ghun handle. now wrap my finers from the rigt dominat hand over my left thumd. It does feel a little odd but my marjs have defintately improved.

ANyone else had this issue. I have not toted this isses say in the keltec of other small guns I have shot.


----------



## clarke9mm

ErnestM said:


> Picked this up at the Gun Show yesterday. Will be replacing my venerable PPK for summertime concealed duty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be relying on the wisdom contained in this forum if I have any questions...
> 
> ErnestM


Break in and the development of a lapping pattern on the polymer frame - these are key to the P380 being reliable.

These are terrific little guns - and accurate as all get out. I have a few of these...


----------



## Hollander

Ordered one from Bud's this week - the all black model. Should have it by early next week. Found 3 boxes of .380 at Wally World to help break it in. It joins my Kahr PM9 and MK9. What size Hogue grip sleeve fits the gun? I will need something to make the grip a little larger. Love the Kahrs.


----------



## Fatmansurfing

Fatmansurfing said:


> mine shoots conssitently - just a littl consistently low as muh as 6'-8". Just google Kahr P380 shooting low and you'll be suprised how many threads you'll pull up with same issue. I have proven that it is mostly me shooting such a small gun with the long trigger pull.
> 
> The best remedy for me (I am right handed) was suggested somewhere to apply left thumb to sthe side of the ghun handle. now wrap my finers from the rigt dominat hand over my left thumd. It does feel a little odd but my marjs have defintately improved.
> 
> ANyone else had this issue. I have not toted this isses say in the keltec of other small guns I have shot.


DITTO - I have a PM9 and MK9 elite that I LOVE so the P380 was an obvious choice - However - I have to do the thumb thing to hit anything I am shooting. I have shot other small guns with no issues. Keltec - Beretta Bobcat - never hit low - I am shooting tight groups - just about 9 inches below where I want them to hit. I cannot grow to love this gun. I will be parting with this gun soon !


----------

